# Lowrance Part needed



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

I am trying to find a part for my Lowrance HDS 9 Gen 3 unit. It's called a Bezel & SD Card Door, part number 000-12243-001.
This is the piece of trim that goes around the face of the unit. Lowrance does not have it in stock (possibly discontinued).
Hopefully someone has an old broken unit and would be willing to sell me the part.


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

You can watch on ebay, sometimes you'll find units that are being sold for parts

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

